# Broken Canon EF 28-135 Lens



## TPLOR (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey,

I've discovered that some sort of bracket has broken off inside my 28-135 lens. The lens can still take photos but you would have to manually adjust the zoom etc. When the lens is also zoomed out at 135mm, you would have to manually turn the ring to make it come back smaller. Would anyone know of any DIY videos or repaired this specific part themself? I will provide photos as to what the bracket looks like.






















Thanks,
TPLOR


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 24, 2012)

This might help: http://f20c.com/stuff/canon/partslist/EF%2028-135.pdf


----------



## TPLOR (Jan 24, 2012)

That's just genius, never thought of that! Thanks dxqcanada!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 24, 2012)

Though ... I do not see a part in that PDF that looks like the one in your images.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 24, 2012)

dxqcanada said:


> Though ... I do not see a part in that PDF that looks like the one in your images.



I've seen two. One on page 1, and one on 4. 

Page 1 part number CHI-0632

Page 4 part number YA2-3139


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 24, 2012)

Ah, Tyler you are correct. The Part on pg1 is not the right one, as it is from the rear section.
The part you mention on pg4 is within the upper zoom assembly ... so that is probably it.

Hmm, I have done some lens repairs before ... that part may not be too difficult to put back.


----------



## SarantalaPhoto (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi TPLOR,

I had exactly the same problem and just figured it out and fixed it today... If you haven't thrown the lens against the wall yet, here's how I fixed mine. Saw the PDF and it doesn't really tell how to undo the parts.. FYI, You can just unscrew the lens from the lower middle half where the gold "ultrasonic" lettering is. It unscrews with a bit of a twist like a bottle or any can (be gentile) once it is undone just grab the piece of metal and take it out.. I decided not to put it back in in case it comes apart again during a shoot. Also cleaned the inside part of the lens before I put everything back together. Its not rocket science but its a bit scary .. here are a few links to photos on how we opened it up and the steps we took.. hope it helps.. P.s. Think mine broke from using that LensBand.com rubber thing. Hoping anyone else reading this will stop using it before the same happens to them..

(Info on what we did at Sarantala.com Or the following links)
photo.JPG | Flickr - Photo Sharing!http://www.flickr.com/photos/sarantala/6867797891/in/photostream/]Canon 28-135 fix | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


[/URL]


----------



## Jesse11 (Feb 14, 2012)

That's just genius, never thought of that! Thanks dxqcanada!


----------



## csongor83 (Jun 9, 2013)

Could any of you give some description how to open and fix 28-135 lens? I have perfectly identical problem but I have never open any lens. Is anything broken there or the only think i have to do is to screw things back. 
Could any of you guys tel me how can I open the lens fast and safe? 
Good info It helped me a lot.
Tkx


----------



## SarantalaPhoto (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi there, get rid of the lens once you fix it... a 17-40L will get way sharper images cost about the same and its built to last. In order to open the lens you have to unscrew it from the gold lettering in front ring first. (Remember, lefty loosey and righty tighty) Once that is done remove the rubber grip and just follow the screws and it becomes a bit more simple. I posted a few images on Flickr on how I did mine.. Canon 28-135 fix DONT BUY THIS LENS!!! | Flickr - Photo Sharing!  Some patience and a very clean working environment will also help. Lastly, if you're using a glasses repair kit screw driver attach a small magnet to the metal shaft so it holds the screws as you work. Last thing you want is to loose a screw into that mess of parts... Best of luck, you can do it!!


----------

